# Insane natural BODY TRANSFORMATION - skinny to muscular



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey guys, check out my bodybuilding progress:






You can find plenty pics of my transformation in the video. Let me know what you think, what you think I should improve more etc. Thanks!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

why havent you used steroids?


----------



## nickb (Aug 6, 2015)

banzi said:


> why havent you used steroids?


This comment made my day pmsl. Don't even know why I found it so funny


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

I am always suspicious of people who feel the need to always say I'm natural.


----------



## nickb (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes said:


> I am always suspicious of people who feel the need to always say I'm natural.


Im suspicious of people that join a forum with one post, asking what people think about their transformation from anorexic to well built, say it's natty and call themselves Allah. Seems a bit odd in my opinion.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

nickb said:


> This comment made my day pmsl. Don't even know why I found it so funny


Its odd that he hasn't used them.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Strange opening post, be on guard all..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Carlsandman said:


> Strange opening post, be on guard all..


psst..its HDU


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

banzi, I haven't used steroids because I'm afraid of possible side effects. I do bodybuilding to be healthy too. I had this progress natural so I'm satisfied - if I want more and more in the future and I can't achieve it naturally, probably I'll think of steroids too.

Yes, I've clearly stated that I'm naturally because I've had an similar video posted some time ago - and plenty people shouted at me that I've used steroids - but I haven't. So just wanted to be clear.

nickb, LOL. "allah" is similar to my yahoo email made years ago. I'm not muslim.

I've made the account here to get some opinions, because I've just finished this progress video of mine - and seeking some advises after those years of training. Thanks.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

nickb said:


> Im suspicious of people that join a forum with one post, asking what people think about their transformation from anorexic to well built, say it's natty and call themselves Allah. Seems a bit odd in my opinion.


I'm suspicious of people that join a society born in a barn, claimed his mom was a virgin, asking 5,000 people to share 2 filet o' fish and calls himself Mr Lord.

Seems a bit odd in my opinion.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> banzi, I haven't used steroids because *I'm afraid of possible side effects*. I do bodybuilding to be healthy too. I had this progress natural so I'm satisfied - if I want more and more in the future and I can't achieve it naturally, *probably I'll think of steroids too.*
> 
> Yes, I've clearly stated that I'm naturally because I've had an similar video posted some time ago - and plenty people shouted at me that I've used steroids - but I haven't. So just wanted to be clear.
> 
> ...


so do you expect your fear of side effects to diminish when you gain some more muscle?

Could you post a quick pick of your face with you holding a cup upside down, just so we know its you.


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

I don't expect this fear to diminish... but if I want more muscles I can risk of compromising health. For the moment I don't see the point in taking roids.

It is me... that's my youtube channel, I've just posted this transformation video, till now mostly of my videos were just flexing.

If you still can't believe me that's actually me there, add me on skype ( fitman_dan ) and you'll see that's me (The skype id is listed in the video description)


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I got as far as you referring to yourself in third person and turned off.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

what are your health risk concerns?

PS I have already checked the vids and links and I could have posted all those.

I could post a link to Vegan Gains videos and say Im him.


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

Risk concerns - all the possible side effects know for steroids - baldness, kidney problems, erectile problems etc. I don't say I'll necessarily have those problems if I started doing cycles, but for sure it is an risk.

Add me on skype or send me an email and you can confirm afterwards here that I'm the person in the video


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> Risk concerns - all the possible side effects know for steroids - *baldness*, kidney problems, erectile problems etc. I don't say I'll necessarily have those problems if I started doing cycles, but for sure it is an risk.
> 
> *Add me on skype or send me an email and you can confirm afterwards here that I'm the person in the video*


thats ships sailed for you mate.

Just put up a picture, you seem pretty good at self publication.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

pecorino1000 52 minutes ago

So hot. Those arms are getting big, those legs are hot and muscly, and your chest is chiseled. So, yeah, frickin' hot.
Reply ·


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> pecorino1000 52 minutes ago
> 
> So hot. Those arms are getting big, those legs are hot and muscly, and your chest is chiseled. So, yeah, frickin' hot.
> Reply ·


looooooooollll


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> nickb, LOL. "allah" is similar to my yahoo email made years ago. I'm not muslim.


I'd have gone for fitman_dan as a username myself...

If by some slim chance that really is you in the video then well done, that's a great transformation. I hope you stick around to help others.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Did you even eat when that first pic was taken OP breh?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I'm suspicious of people that join a society born in a barn, claimed his mom was a virgin, asking 5,000 people to share 2 filet o' fish and calls himself Mr Lord.
> 
> Seems a bit odd in my opinion.


This made me p1ss myself laughing...


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

The pics are actualy the wrong way round an he developed are raging crack habit


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

scouser85 said:


> The pics are actualy the wrong way round an he developed are raging crack habit


Seems legit


----------



## Chasinggainz (May 14, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd have gone for fitman_dan as a username myself...
> 
> If by some slim chance that really is you in the video then well done, that's a great transformation. I hope you stick around to help others.


id have gone for fakenatty_dan myself...


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

G4P?


----------



## f4tb0y (Jan 11, 2014)

Amazing what coming off crack can do


----------



## nickb (Aug 6, 2015)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I'm suspicious of people that join a society born in a barn, claimed his mom was a virgin, asking 5,000 people to share 2 filet o' fish and calls himself Mr Lord.
> 
> Seems a bit odd in my opinion.


Don't get me wrong I'm not slagging off any religion, I'm an atheist. Just found the user name Allah a bit strange when he's claiming he's got a YouTube channel and Twitter under a totally different name.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha this site is mental at the moment.

Strong selfie game in the 'before' shot OP.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

allah said:


> Hey guys, check out my bodybuilding progress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well done mate, how does your fella like your new bod?


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm slightly uneasy with his YouTube video titles such as:

"Cocky young muscle stud"

and

"Giant dominant bodybuilder"

Seems a bit G-for-P.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

allah said:


> banzi, I haven't used steroids because I'm afraid of possible side effects. I do bodybuilding to be healthy too. I had this progress natural so I'm satisfied - if I want more and more in the future and I can't achieve it naturally, probably I'll think of steroids too.
> 
> Yes, I've clearly stated that I'm naturally because I've had an similar video posted some time ago - and plenty people shouted at me that I've used steroids - but I haven't. So just wanted to be clear.
> 
> ...


what advice are you seeking?

Surely you should be giving advice considering your miraculous transformation?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Can you explain why "your" face is missing in the 2nd picture?

Can you explain why "your" face is missing in the 2nd picture?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

safc49 said:


> Can you explain why "your" face is missing in the 2nd picture?
> 
> Can you explain why "your" face is missing in the 2nd picture?


is it getting annoying yet that every time you post it says it twice haha


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Plate said:


> is it getting annoying yet that every time you post it says it twice haha


Every single time lol!

Every single time lol!

Every single time lol!

PS I did that on purpose

PS I did that on purpose


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Every single time lol!
> 
> Every single time lol!
> 
> ...


you noticed it too.. Glad mine doesn't do that

glad mine doesn't do that you noticed it too..


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I've got a Spanish friend called Jesus. Probably a safer bet if you fancy naming yourself after a deity but would rather not have your head hacked off by fundamentalists.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Put a pic up with your face and ukm on or p1ss off.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

dsldude said:


> G4P?


Just make an offer if you're that interested.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

you remind me very much of my own insane and natty body transformation;


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

lol @‌ some of your video titles. young muscle stud, amazing ripped arms of natural bodybuilder etc

:lol:

melt


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you remind me very much of my own insane and natty body transformation;


abit like mine mate


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

a lot of narcissism going on there OP, making you-tube videos, websites, giving people your Skype ID, and 1st posting on here with "Insane natural BODY TRANSFORMATION" and then referring to yourself? Bit "hey everyone look how awesome I me" don't you think  One step down from zzyzx or whatever that tool's name was

( I'm make sure your vids go on the torrent websites in case people miss this golden cinematic experience.)


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

I feel a little bit disturbed by the op's photos


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Plate said:


> is it getting annoying yet that every time you post it says it twice haha


yip, fu**ing shity site


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

> G4P?


I'm not gay or bisexual (I have a long-time relationship with my girlfriend), but I do flex my muscles for money via webcam shows. Never did nude or anything sexual (as I mention in my every youtube video description), or meet ups with gays or stuff like this. I only flex, which I enjoy, and get payed for it 



> Amazing what coming off crack can do


) Lol. Never did drugs.

I was indeed very very skinny at the beginning, only around 58kg at 184cm height! Didn't eat too much either.



> Don't get me wrong I'm not slagging off any religion, I'm an atheist. Just found the user name Allah a bit strange when he's claiming he's got a YouTube channel and Twitter under a totally different name.


I don't have a twitter account."allah" is kinda of old nickname I have, my youtube channel is with a "actor name" if I could say it like that.



> Can you explain why "your" face is missing in the 2nd picture?
> 
> Can you explain why "your" face is missing in the 2nd picture?


The photo was a selfie, didn't got my face into the pic as-well. Concentrated to get my muscles into the photo, not my face.



> a lot of narcissism going on there OP, making you-tube videos, websites, giving people your Skype ID, and 1st posting on here with "Insane natural BODY TRANSFORMATION" and then referring to yourself? Bit "hey everyone look how awesome I me" don't you think  One step down from zzyzx or whatever that tool's name was
> 
> ( I'm make sure your vids go on the torrent websites in case people miss this golden cinematic experience.)


As I said, this hobby of mine - bodybuilding - is also a business lately, as I make money from it. So, I don't think is narcissism into promoting myself.

The youtube titles seem funny for sure yes, but those are the titles that people want to see. If I'd only put titles like " body transformation" or "flexing", my videos views would most probably decrease drastically.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> I'm not gay or bisexual (I have a long-time relationship with my girlfriend), *but I do flex my muscles for money via webcam shows.* Never did nude or anything sexual (as I mention in my every youtube video description), or meet ups with gays or stuff like this. I only flex, which I enjoy, and get payed for it
> 
> ) Lol. Never did drugs.
> 
> ...


If the man watching is gay, thats G4P


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok then, name it as you like, I have no problem with it or with gays


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Couldn't be arsed watching the video to check. Could someone confirm for me whether he has the same grasp of the English language as a Nigerian scammer in the videos too?


----------



## Chasinggainz (May 14, 2015)

Check out my INSANE Natty transformation pics BRAHS

View attachment 115392


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

> Check out my INSANE Natty transformation pics BRAHS


Lol, you don't believe my transformation? Actually, people that don't believe me or think that I've used steroids are doing like compliments to me (for them I've did such an incredible transformation that's unbelievable at all or at least unbelievable natural)... so thanks! 



> Couldn't be arsed watching the video to check. Could someone confirm for me whether he has the same grasp of the English language as a Nigerian scammer in the videos too?


Sorry for my english. I'm not a native english guy, I live in Romania. I speak french, english and, of course, my language.


----------



## BladesmanStu (Sep 16, 2015)

You could be an inspiration to many. Rightly so people are sceptical. While you're on here with a little time on your hands, take a quick pic in the mirror and slap it on here. Saves a lot of piss take.


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

> so do you expect your fear of side effects to diminish when you gain some more muscle?
> 
> Could you post a quick pick of your face with you holding a cup upside down, just so we know its you.


Ok here you go, I've just did it with my webcam, the same view and orientation as many of my images in the video or on my other youtube videos... but with holding a cup upside down as you said, so you can see I'm real


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

allah said:


> I'm not gay or bisexual (I have a long-time relationship with my girlfriend), but I do flex my muscles for money via webcam shows. Never did nude or anything sexual (as I mention in my every youtube video description), or meet ups with gays or stuff like this. I only flex, which I enjoy, and get payed for it
> 
> ) Lol. Never did drugs.
> 
> ...


how much do ppl pay you to flex ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> Ok here you go, I've just did it with my webcam, the same view and orientation as many of my images in the video or on my other youtube videos... but with holding a cup upside down as you said, so you can see I'm real
> 
> View attachment 115393


now I know its really you its even funnier, I thought you were some crackpot stealing someones pics.

Looking a bit smooth there Mr Natural


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

allah said:


> Ok here you go, I've just did it with my webcam, the same view and orientation as many of my images in the video or on my other youtube videos... but with holding a cup upside down as you said, so you can see I'm real


That's not a cup .


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

He he, you're right sorry, told you my english is not that good lol. I've though a glass is the same as a cup.



> how much do ppl pay you to flex ?


Depends very much on the person... but since I've been flexing, I've earned easily thousands and thousands of euros. That may not be very much in the states or UK, but here in Romania is some nice money (our salaries are way lower then western europe). And I do go to work too (I'm an engineer).

Bodybuilding is a hobby of mine, and if I can earn nice money from my hobbies, the better!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

safc49 said:


> Can you explain why "your" face is missing in the 2nd picture?
> 
> Can you explain why "your" face is missing in the 2nd picture?


People with a stutter end up with more tuna sandwiches than they can eat from Greggs.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

Don't they usually put people with severe anorexia on testosterone to help them gain weight once recovery has started? For example furious pete said he was given them for his anorexia.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

allah said:


> He he, you're right sorry, told you my english is not that good lol. I've though a glass is the same as a cup.
> 
> Depends very much on the person... but since I've been flexing, I've earned easily thousands and thousands of euros. That may not be very much in the states or UK, but here in Romania is some nice money (our salaries are way lower then western europe). And I do go to work too (I'm an engineer).
> 
> Bodybuilding is a hobby of mine, and if I can earn nice money from my hobbies, the better!


laughing all the way to the bank then.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

allah said:


> He he, you're right sorry, told you my english is not that good lol. I've though a glass is the same as a cup.Depends very much on the person... but since I've been flexing, I've earned easily thousands and thousands of euros. That may not be very much in the states or UK, but here in Romania is some nice money (our salaries are way lower then western europe). And I do go to work too (I'm an engineer).
> 
> Bodybuilding is a hobby of mine, and if I can earn nice money from my hobbies, the better!


Want a tag team partner?


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Im in ok shape no were near most the guys on here

I will flex my chubby arse off on cam for a 100 euros haha


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> He he, you're right sorry, told you my english is not that good lol. I've though a glass is the same as a cup.
> 
> Depends very much on the person... but since I've been flexing, I've earned easily thousands and thousands of euros. That may not be very much in the states or UK, but here in Romania is some nice money (our salaries are way lower then western europe). And I do go to work too (I'm an engineer).
> 
> Bodybuilding is a hobby of mine, and if I can earn nice money from my hobbies, the better!


So if I decided to sell my dignity and flex to old men jerking off on a webcam I could end up being as wealthy as you?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> So if I decided to sell my dignity and flex to old men jerking off on a webcam I could end up being as wealthy as you?


Give you a fiver for a bicep shot


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Give you a fiver for a bicep shot


leg bicep?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> leg bicep?


That'll do

I'll send it via Western Union


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

I don't see it as "selling dignity"... is only flexing, nothing sexually. All of the people paying me, treat me with plenty respect, Sir, God, etc. Gays are submissive

You can go to a bodybuilding contest, posing in underwear there... people record you, end up on youtube and plenty "old men jerking off" to you... or uploading flexing pics here... same thing... just that you don't get payed.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> I don't see it as "selling dignity"... is only flexing, *nothing sexually*. All of the people paying me, treat me with plenty respect, Sir, God, etc. Gays are submissive
> 
> You can go to a bodybuilding contest, posing in underwear there... people record you, end up on youtube and plenty "old men jerking off" to you... or uploading flexing pics here... same thing... just that you don't get payed.


lol, what do you think the guys are doing on the other end you dummy.

Getting up onstage is a sport, how dare you link that to G4P, you sitting behind a PC in your bedroom lubing up is another matter altogether.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

allah said:


> Ok here you go, I've just did it with my webcam, the same view and orientation as many of my images in the video or on my other youtube videos... but with holding a cup upside down as you said, so you can see I'm real
> 
> View attachment 115393


nice bicep mate, is that your wannking arm


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> nice bicep mate, is that your wannking arm


i see a similarity


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

allah said:


> Ok here you go, I've just did it with my webcam, the same view and orientation as many of my images in the video or on my other youtube videos... but with holding a cup upside down as you said, so you can see I'm real


Fair play for proving you are real


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

I havent watched the movie, but credit where credits due allah you have managed some good growth. You need to change your name though, feels weird talking to god.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Irondan said:


> *I havent watched the movie*, but credit where credits due allah you have managed some good growth. You need to change your name though, feels weird talking to god.


careful, you may end up owing him money


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> careful, you may end up owing him money


Haha, just a fiver paypal-ed to me for saying it.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

allah said:


> Hey guys, check out my bodybuilding progress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soon be dead like ZYZZ


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

> nice bicep mate, is that your wannking arm


how'd ya know? did he jerk off on cam for ya, i know you love it when hdu gives you that


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> Hey guys, check out my bodybuilding progress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how long between the two pics?


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

About as natural as Rich Piana lol


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

bazni and heavyassweights, jokes about "wanking" or pics with showing a dude with only one arm developed (you saw full body pics of me, I work all my muscle groups)... just shows that you are maybe jealous or frustrated, sorry to say that. As I've mentioned already that I've never did such things, anything sexual related.

I've started at 17-18 yrs old, now I'm 25... so around 7 years of continuously work!

Also... as I've thought, plenty won't believe when I say I'm natural 

arcticfox, why do you say I'll end up like zyyz? I'm natural, I think I'm healthier then ever since I do bodybuilding. And I don't weight that much, only around 80-85kg (I have small waist, wrists, bones etc and very low body fat)


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Want a tug team partner?


Edited for accuracy


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> bazni and heavyassweights, jokes about "wanking" or pics with showing a dude with only one arm developed (you saw full body pics of me, I work all my muscle groups)... just shows that you are maybe jealous or frustrated, sorry to say that. As I've mentioned already that I've never did such things, anything sexual related.
> 
> I've started at 17-18 yrs old, now I'm 25... so around 7 years of continuously work!
> 
> ...


STFU about that, this isnt bodybuilding.com, no one fu**ing cares if you are natty or not, you are skinny, you look natty, stop banging on about it


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

allah said:


> bazni and heavyassweights, jokes about "wanking" or pics with showing a dude with only one arm developed (you saw full body pics of me, I work all my muscle groups)... just shows that you are maybe jealous or frustrated, sorry to say that. As I've mentioned already that I've never did such things, anything sexual related.
> 
> I've started at 17-18 yrs old, now I'm 25... so around 7 years of continuously work!
> 
> ...


What height are you?

Because if your under 6 foot, you are in your f**k 85Kg at that level of body fat.

No One cares that you've used steroids of some description and are blurting all over the internet that you haven't to make you feel better about yourself.


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

Just a few posts up... walton doesn't believe I'm natural, so it seems plenty DO care. And yes, it is something important. I'm proud of being natural, no steroids, never  I'm not saying that guys who do take steroids make progress just because of the steroids... no way! But yes, of course IT IS a big difference between an natural dude and one who takes roids too. Progress is made way slower and much harder when naturally, and that's a fact.

I'm 184cm... 6.03.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

https://sellfy.com/FitManDan

fu**ing lol at this FFS, people are buying these??????


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> Just a few posts up... walton doesn't believe I'm natural, so it seems plenty DO care. And yes, it is something important. I'm proud of being natural, no steroids, never  I'm not saying that guys who do take steroids make progress just because of the steroids... no way! But yes, of course IT IS a big difference between an natural dude and one who takes roids too. Progress is made way slower and much harder when naturally, and that's a fact.
> 
> I'm 184cm... 6.03.


no, no one cares, some people smell bullshit, to me you look natty, post a full length piuc of you straigfht on, you are all angles mate.

You look like a concentration camp victim.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> https://sellfy.com/FitManDan
> 
> fu**ing lol at this FFS, people are buying these??????


You would be surprised what horny gay men pay for lol


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

allah said:


> Just a few posts up... walton doesn't believe I'm natural, so it seems plenty DO care. And yes, it is something important. I'm proud of being natural, no steroids, never  I'm not saying that guys who do take steroids make progress just because of the steroids... no way! But yes, of course IT IS a big difference between an natural dude and one who takes roids too. Progress is made way slower and much harder when naturally, and that's a fact.
> 
> I'm 184cm... 6.03.


Well then your not 85 KG so stop blurting nonsense.

You say no steroids ever. In one of your first posts you said you might in the future.

Ship has sailed here, bodybuilding.com you will fit in good there.


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, plenty got those videos.

Colin, I meant never till now. Who knows into the future? I'm not totally against steroids, just that I didn't took any in my life.

banzi, I have nothing to prove you or anybody else. I'm not a competitive bodybuilder on stage. You can see plenty photos/videos of me on my channel. That was my progress and that's all, I'm not here so I can convince you that I look great or anything like that. I've just posted a transformation video that hopefully someone will get inspired or motivated by it, to show that progress can be made, even without steroids and not so great genetics.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

banzi said:


> https://sellfy.com/FitManDan
> 
> fu**ing lol at this FFS, people are buying these??????


What the actual fcuk? :confused1:

€20 to watch skinny kid strip, that's some seady shiz.

Do you sell your sweaty old gym gear on ebay as well?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> Yes, plenty got those videos.
> 
> Colin, I meant never till now. Who knows into the future? I'm not totally against steroids, just that I didn't took any in my life.
> 
> banzi, I have nothing to prove you or anybody else. I'm not a competitive bodybuilder on stage. You can see plenty photos/videos of me on my channel. That was my progress and that's all, I'm not here so I can convince you that I look great or anything like that. I've just posted a transformation video that hopefully someone will get inspired or motivated by it, to show that progress can be made, *even without steroids *and not so great genetics.


Again, shut up with the natty s**t.

Bearing in mind you seem to be making money from this and using steroids will get you more views and sales it seems odd you haven't gone that route.

You claiming natty goes against your mindset.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> so do you expect your fear of side effects to diminish when you gain some more muscle?
> 
> Could you post a quick pick of your face with you holding a cup upside down, just so we know its you.


Or a ladle.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Or a ladle.


hes done it with a glass.


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

> https://sellfy.com/FitManDan
> 
> fu**ing lol at this FFS, people are buying these??????


Check out all his followers...................its a bunch of dudes haha


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

allah said:


> bazni and heavyassweights, jokes about "wanking" or pics with showing a dude with only one arm developed (you saw full body pics of me, I work all my muscle groups)... just shows that you are maybe jealous or frustrated, sorry to say that. As I've mentioned already that I've never did such things, anything sexual related.
> 
> I've started at 17-18 yrs old, now I'm 25... so around 7 years of continuously work!
> 
> ...


How much do you squat



allah said:


>


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

banzi said:


> https://sellfy.com/FitManDan
> 
> fu**ing lol at this FFS, people are buying these??????


i like 'stripdance', do want me to mail you a copy one I'm done with it  xoxox


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Fitdan is not natty.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Lol, doesnt seem a lot of money, $18/19 to be exposing yourself and it isn't something I would want to do, the strip tease thing sounds way to near the mark. Wouldn't want to be the guy having to one day have to explain to his kids why daddy I dancing about with next to nothing on for dudes. Fairplay to the dude though, he has successfully come here and promoted his services and youtube channel where many have failed.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> What the actual fcuk? :confused1:
> 
> €20 to watch skinny kid strip, that's some seady shiz.
> 
> Do you sell your sweaty old gym gear on ebay as well?


ha like your not sitting there head to toe in his old used cum soaked gear


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

banzi said:


> If the man watching is gay, thats G4P


The first rule of G4P, is you do not talk about G4P, the second rule of G4P is you do not talk about G4P, the third rule of G4P is that if anyone says stop, goes limp...

You get my drift.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

allah said:


> Yes, plenty got those videos.
> 
> Colin, I meant never till now. Who knows into the future? I'm not totally against steroids, just that I didn't took any in my life.
> 
> banzi, I have nothing to prove you or anybody else. I'm not a competitive bodybuilder on stage. You can see plenty photos/videos of me on my channel. That was my progress and that's all, I'm not here so I can convince you that I look great or anything like that. I've just posted a transformation video that hopefully someone will get inspired or motivated by it, to show that progress can be made, even without steroids and not so great genetics.


hi mate, can you post up your prices please?

i would be interested in an erotic dance with scarves if possible


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

allah said:


> Yes, plenty got those videos.
> 
> Colin, I meant never till now. *Who knows into the future?* I'm not totally against steroids, just that I didn't took any in my life.
> 
> banzi, I have nothing to prove you or anybody else. I'm not a competitive bodybuilder on stage. You can see plenty photos/videos of me on my channel. That was my progress and that's all, I'm not here so I can convince you that I look great or anything like that. I've just posted a transformation video that hopefully someone will get inspired or motivated by it, to show that progress can be made, even without steroids and not so great genetics.


Why not start now?

I meant to ask also how large is your pork sword?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Proteen Paul said:


> How much do you squat


i reckon up to 8"


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

Lol, so many haters here. I had expected this on a general forum, but not on a bodybuiliding one...


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

allah said:


> Lol, so many haters here. I had expected this on a general forum, but not on a bodybuiliding one...


So tell us a bit about yourself. Location interest etc etc


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Colin said:


> So tell us a bit about yourself. Location interests, top or bottom. Pants boxers or commando etc etc


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

allah said:


> Lol, so many haters here. I had expected this on a general forum, but not on a bodybuiliding one...


haters? lol

deluded mate


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

allah said:


> Lol, so many haters here. I had expected this on a general forum, but not on a bodybuiliding one...


Who d f**k wants to look like you

No one in here boy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Who d f**k wants to look like you
> 
> No one in here boy


 @HDU


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

You need to get something for those steroid spots on your shoulders


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @HDU


Hes got a nice BMW now

I dont think he can afford gear lol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Hes got a nice BMW now
> 
> I dont think he can afford gear lol


He said his mum buys him everything!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> ha like your not sitting there head to toe in his old used cum soaked gear


I was about to have lunch...

I think I'll wait now.

I may of underestimated the market for filthy size small gym clothes, charity shops are missing a trick here.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

allah said:


> Lol, so many haters here. I had expected this on a general forum, but not on a bodybuiliding one...


Roid rage.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

INCREDIBLE!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

You may get more likes on a bodybuilding forum if you looked like a bodybuilder as opposed to someone who kicked a crack habit last month.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes said:


> You would be surprised what horny gay men pay for lol


are you saying you bought it?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Well done mate. Nice transformation. Couldn't give a fucck if your juicing or not you wouldn't be the first fake natty about. Either way you've done well


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

> Who d f**k wants to look like you
> 
> No one in here boy


It's not about the looks. I never said I'm a competitive bodybuilder or that I look better then the people here.

What you are saying is like Phil Heath, the best bodybuilder today, can throw s**t on everyone else just because he looks better then the others.

Or - a bodybuilder goes to a contest, post his result on a forum, and everyone starts to yell stuff like this: "huoo.. the steroids did everything", "you're only steroids" etc etc

Bunch of haters everywhere on the internet.



> You may get more likes on a bodybuilding forum if you looked like a bodybuilder as opposed to someone who kicked a crack habit last month.


banzi, you seem very frustrated, Plenty posts about me, asking me if I really am that guy etc etc. What's you frustration about? That you feel you look better then me but haven't seen any success? And then you saw me, with thousand subscribers on youtube, telling that I earn thousand of euros with only showing my muscles... you turn crazy, posting plenty here on my topic. Get a life banzi.. instead of writing over 9000 post on an internet forum (btw, you posted that much, but you don't even know yet how to quote properly lol) :lol:

Even if I look like this lol, with my "crack habit" body I've earned maybe even 10000-20000 euros in total. Only showing my muscles, never glutes, dick, mime sex or stuff like this. Only flexing. Can you live with that? :lol:

Btw, just got by email an 100 british pounds gift card on amazon uk from someone who I don't know but said that he admires my video on youtube... don't kill yourself banzi, please :lol: you should totally need to learn in life to mind your own business and not to throw s**t at people who doesn't have nothing with you... just because you have some problems.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zyphy said:


> are you saying you bought it?


lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

allah said:


> It's not about the looks. I never said I'm a competitive bodybuilder or that I look better then the people here.
> 
> What you are saying is like Phil Heath, the best bodybuilder today, can throw s**t on everyone else just because he looks better then the others.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. Banzi gets angry alot. He's getting old.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

allah said:


> It's not about the looks. I never said I'm a competitive bodybuilder or that I look better then the people here.
> 
> What you are saying is like Phil Heath, the best bodybuilder today, can throw s**t on everyone else just because he looks better then the others.
> 
> ...


Its someone on here, its just got to be..


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

You're getting 'hate' as you appear to have joined the forum to promote your G4P business. If instead you'd joined to tell us how you've achieved what you have to help others, and to generally participate in the forum, things would be rather different.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I doubt he's that angry when he has a better physique and a real job that a bank won't laugh at if you asked for credit :lol:
> 
> These Instagram Facebook attention seekers posing weekly updates on their photoshopped pics annoy me with their #makingmy dreamscometrue #fitfam #cheatclean #gymlife
> 
> The worst are the sad ones buying followers :whistling:


It's just strange that someone would take all that effort to try and put down someone just because of their body or job choices.


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

> You're getting 'hate' as you appear to have joined the forum to promote your G4P business. If instead you'd joined to tell us how you've achieved what you have to help others, and to generally participate in the forum, things would be rather different.


That's not why I have joined the forum.

I simply wanted to share my progress (I've worked around 7 years for it) on a bodybuilding forum. If people ask for help, or ask serious questions, I'd help them without any problem. Instead of this I have this fellow banzi and a couple of other dudes throwing s**t at me for no reason.

That's why I've gave the link only to my transformation video, and not on videos for sale or something like this. And I had never mentioned my flexing services if I hadn't been asked. Check the beginning of the topic, I haven't mentioned at all my flexing shows, till I have been asked about this. That's not my reason to join this forum.



> I doubt he's that angry when he has a better physique and a real job that a bank won't laugh at if you asked for credit :lol:
> 
> These Instagram Facebook attention seekers posing weekly updates on their photoshopped pics annoy me with their #makingmy dreamscometrue #fitfam #cheatclean #gymlife
> 
> The worst are the sad ones buying followers :whistling:


I work too, I'm an engineer. Bodybuilding is only a hobby for me, and if I can make money from my hobbies, the better.



> It's just strange that someone would take all that effort to try and put down someone just because of their body or job choices.


Exactly


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> banzi, you seem very frustrated, Plenty posts about me, asking me if I really am that guy etc etc. What's you frustration about? That you feel you look better then me but haven't seen any success? And then you saw me, with thousand subscribers on youtube, telling that I earn thousand of euros with only showing my muscles... you turn crazy, posting plenty here on my topic. Get a life banzi.. instead of writing over 9000 post on an internet forum (btw, you posted that much, but you don't even know yet how to quote properly lol) :lol:
> 
> Even if I look like this lol, with my "crack habit" body I've earned maybe even 10000-20000 euros in total. Only showing my muscles, never glutes, dick, mime sex or stuff like this. Only flexing. Can you live with that? :lol:
> 
> Btw, just got by email an 100 british pounds gift card on amazon uk from someone who I don't know but said that he admires my video on youtube... don't kill yourself banzi, please :lol: you should totally need to learn in life to mind your own business and not to throw s**t at people who doesn't have nothing with you... just because you have some problems.


I know officially own your mind.

To go to that much trouble for someone who doesnt give a flying f**k about you is some feat.

Well done sir.



Yes said:


> Don't worry. Banzi gets angry alot. He's getting old.


Lol, Banzi never gets angry, thats the joke.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Can the sender of the Amazon gift card please step forward..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes said:


> It's just strange that someone would take all that effort to try and put down someone just because of their body or job choices.


You think it takes effort to knock up a few posts on a forum to shatter the ego of some fragile crackpot?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> That's not why I have joined the forum.
> 
> I simply wanted to share my progress (I've worked around 7 years for it) on a bodybuilding forum. If people ask for help, or ask serious questions, I'd help them without any problem. Instead of this I have this fellow banzi and a couple of other dudes throwing s**t at me for no reason.
> 
> ...


Thats twice in one post

f**k me, anyone on this forum could make the money you make selling themselves to some dirty old men jerking off.

Seriously mate, its pathetic.


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

> To go to that much trouble for someone who doesnt give a flying f**k about you is some feat


The point is that you are the one "going into that much trouble for someone who doesn't give a flying f**k about you".

You've made plenty posts here on my topic, you're the one who didn't believe that I'm actually the guy from the video, you're the one that keeps comparing my body etc.

Me, I don't even care how you look, what you do for a living etc You can do whatever you want, not my business


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

do they have forum trolls in Romania?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Plate said:


> Can the sender of the Amazon gift card please step forward..


was worth it


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Where's @Verno :whistling:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Where's @Verno :whistling:


fixed

‌@Verno


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


>


Hi Vern, I see your snapping one off the wrist again...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 :lol: lmao @Verno


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Plate said:


> :lol: lmao @Verno


I'm surprised that thing has not fell off yet.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm surprised that thing has not fell off yet.


payday soon.. Will have blisters then


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


>


Sorry just finished :devil2:

Whats happening fcukpots


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Sorry just finished :devil2:
> 
> Whats happening fcukpots


fck me that took you a while! :whistling:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> I know officially own your mind.
> 
> To go to that much trouble for someone who doesnt give a flying f**k about you is some feat.
> 
> ...


you wind up merchant


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@banzi

Youve outdone yourself squire!

That was funny :clap:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> fck me that took you a while!


Ran out of sand!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Where's @Verno


Well I'm back now but @allah appears to have welched on our deal :angry:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Ha ha, maybe he'll send you the underware he wore training today as compo for his lack of customer service!


I'm not a happy bunny!


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

allah said:


> Lol, so many haters here. I had expected this on a general forum, but not on a bodybuiliding one...


Thats because you've come onto this Site to look for admiration by shamelessly promoting yourself in front of people who admire the likes of Mr Olympia and Eddie Hall et el.

You, on the other hand look like a white Mo Farrah !........ And It took you 7 years at achieve. What is it you're most impressed with yourself about? You achieved in 7 years, what it took me 3 to do, by which point I was 17 and I didn't promote myself like some kind of wanna be icon.

Heres a little tip for you about the English culture.....No one likes a big-head, especially when it's on a very small body.

come back when you're 17 stone and squat over 200kg, deadlift 260kgs and bench over 150kgs.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Proteen Paul said:


> Thats because you've come onto this Site to look for admiration by shamelessly promoting yourself in front of people *who admire the likes of Mr Olympia* and Eddie Hall et el.
> 
> You, on the other hand look like a white Mo Farrah !........ And It took you 7 years at achieve. What is it you're most impressed with yourself about? You achieved in 7 years, what it took me 3 to do, by which point I was 17 and I didn't promote myself like some kind of wanna be icon.
> 
> ...


Where?


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> Where?


where, what?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Proteen Paul said:


> where, what?


People who admire Mr Olympia?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

banzi said:


> People who admire Mr Olympia?


On this forum there'll be someone/ some people who admire Phil Heath and co.


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

> do they have forum trolls in Romania?


Yes, we have, they usually are 10 years old kids.

Or people without a life, who spend all their time writing thousands of posts on a forum.

Some resemblance? :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> Yes, we have, they usually are 10 years old kids.
> 
> Or people without a life, who spend all their time writing thousands of posts on a forum.
> 
> Some resemblance? :lol:


they wouldnt thrive unless people kept responding to them.

Tell me, how have you managed to make thousands of dollars with only 25 followers?


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

Idiot, those are sellfy subscribers :lol: on my skype I have almost 1k people on my list that added me from yt videos, and on my youtube account are thousands of subscribers.

If you wanna do it, keep in mind that brains are required too... you seem to be lacking that part :lol:

But you've learned how to quote, congratulations, you're making some progress. I've thought it would take you 10000 posts on the forum to actually know how to quote a post :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> Idiot, those are sellfy subscribers :lol: on my skype I have almost 1k people on my list that added me from yt videos, and on my youtube account are thousands of subscribers.
> 
> If you wanna do it, keep in mind that brains are required too... you seem to be lacking that part :lol:


and still he responds

f**k me you are dim.


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

Always a pleasure to laugh of stupid people


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Tell me, do any of your vids show your cock?

I would pay for one of those.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

What a ****ed up world we live in, Mr fu**ing Bean here is making "thousands" stretching his sinews for schmoes whilst this goes on.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

> Lol, so many haters here. I had expected this on a general forum, but not on a bodybuiliding one...


Don't expect much love on a forum where 95% of the people are juiced to the gills yet hardly look like they lift..lol!

The other 5% are mostly just closet ****'s trolling for cock.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

peanutbob69 said:


> Don't expect much love on a forum where 95% of the people are juiced to the gills yet hardly look like they lift..lol!
> 
> The other 5% are mostly just closet ****'s trolling for cock.


subtle mate, im sure your inbox will be stuffed full of c0ck in no time


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

allah said:


> Always a pleasure to laugh of stupid people




Your broken English is irritating
Your Transformation isn't insane
What Engineering company do you work for


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

peanutbob69 said:


> Don't expect much love on a forum where 95% of the people are juiced to the gills yet hardly look like they lift..lol!
> 
> The other 5% are mostly just closet ****'s trolling for cock.


Not all closets sweetheart x


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

peanutbob69 said:


> Don't expect much love on a forum where 95% of the people are juiced to the gills yet hardly look like they lift..lol!
> 
> The other 5% are mostly just closet ****'s trolling for cock.


you just give away an Amazon gift card bud?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

allah said:


> I had this progress natural so I'm satisfied


No you haven't.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

superpube said:


> Not all closets sweetheart x


Second this!! :wub:



Plate said:


> you just give away an Amazon gift card bud?


Told you it wasn't me!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Heavyassweights said:


> subtle mate, im sure your inbox will be stuffed full of c0ck in no time


It's not his inbox he wants stuffing mate!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Second this!! :wub:
> 
> Told you it wasn't me!!


Spoke to him he said you sent him a playstation instead


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> Spoke to him he said you sent him a playstation instead
> 
> View attachment 115452


Oi it's not me buying plug in wands for "the Mrs" :wink: :wink:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Oi it's not me buying plug in wands for "the Mrs" :wink: :wink:


for the Mrs?? :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> for the Mrs?? :lol:


Yeah the Mrs ya dirty swine! 

We all know it's going up ur ass lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Yeah the Mrs ya dirty swine!


brilliant that thing mate, sounds like a dewalt drill at full speed tho :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> brilliant that thing mate, sounds like a dewalt drill at full speed tho :lol:


lol does it have different torque settings :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> lol does it have different torque settings :lol:


lol think you can get attachments for it.. Might put it in the toolbox..


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Just read this whole thread!

Am I the only one who thinks this is nothing in 7 years?

Looks like he went through puberty and eat a meal then took 2nd picture.

7 years people!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

peanutbob69 said:


> Don't expect much love on a forum where 95% of the people are juiced to the gills yet hardly look like they lift..lol!
> 
> The other 5% are mostly just closet ****'s trolling for cock.


Which are you then?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> Which are you then?


Niiiiiiice!! Lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

peanutbob69 said:


> Don't expect much love on a forum where 95% of the people are juiced to the gills yet hardly look like they lift..lol!
> 
> The other 5% are mostly just closet ****'s trolling for cock.


I think allah was hoping those percentages were the other way around.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

MFM said:


> No you haven't.


Sorry I retract that statement after seeing your pics. Still a skinny c*nt.


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

Can't get over this fat head lol


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

> Your broken English is irritating


This ain't my native language. I speak my language (Romanian) surely better then how you guys speak your language (English). I don't expect you to speak my language, but at least yours.

Let's speak in French  Not my language, not yours.



> Am I the only one who thinks this is nothing in 7 years?
> 
> Looks like he went through puberty and eat a meal then took 2nd picture.


Let's see your progress too.



> Don't expect much love on a forum where 95% of the people are juiced to the gills yet hardly look like they lift..lol!


So this explains why all this hate when I mention I'm natural, everyone telling me this isn't important and that I shouldn't mention it. Of course when everyone takes or took steroids...

Btw, it seems I'm very important to the guy named Heavyassweights, he keeps mentioning me on every topic, lol :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> This ain't my native language. I speak my language (Romanian) surely better then how you guys speak your language (English). I don't expect you to speak my language, but at least yours.
> 
> Let's speak in French  Not my language, not yours.
> 
> ...


its because you are the butt of everyones jokes at the moment.

dont worry, its just a bit of fun, no one cares enough to hate you.


----------



## Sustanon Steve (Oct 3, 2014)

allah said:


> This ain't my native language. I speak my language (Romanian) surely better then how you guys speak your language (English). I don't expect you to speak my language, but at least yours.
> 
> Let's speak in French  Not my language, not yours.
> 
> ...


I went from 11 stone to nearly 17 stone of muscle in space of age 18-26 at 6 ft with no major fat gain, good lean muscle.

But im not assed what people think of me like you so I've no need to post pictures or make a youtube channel about it to boost my ego because I was bullied for being a crack head looking Mo Fo at school


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

1 post, first post and seeking for attention. :angry:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

allah said:


> This ain't my native language. I speak my language (Romanian) surely better then how you guys speak your language (English). I don't expect you to speak my language, but at least yours.
> 
> Let's speak in French  Not my language, not yours.


Ok

Vouz avez plein de merde.


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

Lol, one sentence and you've did it completely wrong :lol:

You should have said: tu es plein de...

Google translate isn't that helpful all the time mate :lol:


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

allah said:


> Lol, one sentence and you've did it completely wrong :lol:
> 
> You should have said: tu es plein de...
> 
> Google translate isn't that helpful all the time mate :lol:


No I didn't.

And i'm not your mate either.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

The Cheeky Girls are native Romanian speakers yet they speak proper English.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol a lot of trolling in here


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I wouldnt go as far as "insane transformatión"

As you went from skinny without any diet of any kind nor excercise to dieting annd training, so fair to you you have gained tissue of course but not insanely, picc taken from another perspective, pumped up, lighting...

Keep going on training dieting and in a couple of years take a picture of yourself and feel proud.

Right now you are quite average at most, mate.

So dont be so full of yourself and keep going on.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Got any cock pics?

Or has Heavyassweights already asked you?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> Lol, one sentence and you've did it completely wrong :lol:
> 
> You should have said: tu es plein de...
> 
> Google translate isn't that helpful all the time mate :lol:


Your language skills seem to be much better than your bodybuilding skills, maybe you should offer language based webcam chats.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Lol, one sentence and you've did it completely wrong :lol:
> 
> You should have said: tu es plein de...
> 
> Google translate isn't that helpful all the time mate :lol:


Should be 'Vous etre"


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

> But im not assed what people think of me like you so I've no need to post pictures or make a youtube channel about it to boost my ego


My Youtube channel = money

That's the reason for it.

Not to boost my ego, not for celebrity, it's only a business.

And that's why all my videos tiles are with „Insane", „Big", „Ripped". Only acting. You couldn't blame Steven Seagal or Dolph Lundgren for being an asshole in a movie, right? Of course my acting is at a total different scale, but I've gave you this example so you can get my point.

The only mistake I've made, and in which you're right, is naming this topic here exactly like my youtube video (because I did copy - paste).

I'm never arrogant or full of myself in „daily life".

But here... I think that most of you guys are doing „unnecessary roughness" (like in american football).

You should learn to treat people with respect, when they haven't done anything unrespectful to you.

I'm pretty fine with you saying that I have way more work to do, because you're right, I clearly don't look like a bodybuilder, but this can be said in a respectful way too.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

allah said:


> My Youtube channel = money
> 
> That's the reason for it.
> 
> ...


aare you saying STEVEN SEGAL OR DOLPH LUNDGREEN AKA IVAN DRAGO are assholes?? You should get aa ban from earth imediately.


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

I had this movie in mind when saying Dolph Lundgren: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105698/ He was the "bad guy" there Steven Seagal.. yea, not the best exemple.

But you should get the point that acting is not real life.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> My Youtube channel = money
> 
> That's the reason for it.
> 
> ...


respect is earned skeletor.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> I had this movie in mind when saying Dolph Lundgren: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105698/ He was the "bad guy" there Steven Seagal.. yea, not the best exemple.
> 
> *But you should get the point that acting is not real life.*


Neither are forums but you are getting your frilly knickers in a twist on here.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Got any cock pics?
> 
> Or has Heavyassweights already asked you?


ill forward them


----------



## allah (Sep 27, 2015)

> respect is earned skeletor.


So everyone should be a jerk to all people at first when you know them because they haven't yet earned the respect... interesting, lol.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ironman1985bcn said:


> aare you saying STEVEN SEGAL OR DOLPH LUNDGREEN AKA IVAN DRAGO are assholes?? You should get aa ban from earth imediately.


he should be banned for usng two of the worst actors in history as examples of actors!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

allah said:


> So everyone should be a jerk to all people at first when you know them because they haven't yet earned the respect... interesting, lol.


No, what you should do is join a forum and say hello to people and ease yourself in gently.

You just bobbed up trying to ram your "Insane natural transformation" up peoples asses.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> he should be banned for usng two of the worst actors in history as examples of actors!


Worst actorrs in history? I beg your pardon!

Best sentence iin hollywood waaaaay better thaan "Ill be back" was beautifully performed by the russian IVAN DRAGO when he is about to fight the italian stallion.

BesT móvie scene ever by STEVEN SEGAL when he was looking for Tony lupo...he was a fkin legend.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> So everyone should be a jerk to all people at first when you know them because they haven't yet earned the respect... interesting, lol.


Don't take all the remarks personally, some are said in fun - the weird British sense of humour again!, & some are said out of jealousy.

You've done well. Be happy with that & take little notice of people who tell you what you "should" do.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

LOL at this thread... OP backed himself up and yet it's hilarious how much hate he's been getting; some totally irrelevant and bitter remarks just because he responded to every dig haha..

Respect where it's due. Both for the transformation (and no one can deny that if it was posted by any of the UKM regulars it would get nothing but praise) and also for having the balls to earn a pretty penny for G4P... and then being up front about it.

Now with that said and done; this is also a great thread for the marketing of his services and so OP has also made more cash off the lot of you (regardless if that was his hidden agenda or not). Too funny.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> LOL at this thread... OP backed himself up and yet it's hilarious how much hate he's been getting; some totally irrelevant and bitter remarks just because he responded to every dig haha..
> 
> Respect where it's due. Both for the transformation (and no one can deny that if it was posted by any of the UKM regulars it would get nothing but praise) and also for having the balls to earn a pretty penny for G4P... and then being up front about it.
> 
> Now with that said and done; this is also a great thread for the marketing of his services and so OP has also made more cash off the lot of you (regardless if that was his hidden agenda or not). Too funny.


no one hates him Kristina, dont take it too seriously, no one cares if the guy parades around nude for guys, no one cares if hes making money from it.

It certainly isnt an insane transformation to go from skinny to less skinny in 7 years is hardly insane.

All this guy is proving is that "a fool and his money are soon parted", why would anyone pay to watch this guy when there are some really well developed guys doing this.

Maybe the people throwing him money are anorexics who are impressed at his dedication to the cause.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> no one hates him Kristina, dont take it too seriously, no one cares if the guy parades around nude for guys, no one cares if hes making money from it.
> 
> It certainly isnt an insane transformation to go from skinny to less skinny in 7 years is hardly insane.
> 
> ...


Oh gosh, if anything I didn't take it seriously at all, in fact quite the opposite. Found it funny how some of the guys on this thread have got so passionate and heated up about someone's post.

I'd say it's totally hypocritical for some of you to be on a BB forum where most of us aim to breed positivity and encouragement for people's goals or achievements REGARDLESS of their body type/shape or WHERE they are in their progress... and especially when an individual clearly has awesome work ethic and the drive to make change...

Too much cliquey nonsense - but OP owned your @ss and handed it to you on a plate along with your ladle... that was funny!!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Oh gosh, if anything I didn't take it seriously at all, in fact quite the opposite. Found it funny how some of the guys on this thread have got so passionate and heated up about someone's post.
> 
> I'd say it's totally hypocritical for some of you to be on a BB forum where most of us aim to breed positivity and encouragement for people's goals or achievements REGARDLESS of their body type/shape or WHERE they are in their progress... and especially when an individual clearly has awesome work ethic and the drive to make change...
> 
> Too much cliquey nonsense - but OP owned your @ss and handed it to you on a plate along with your ladle... that was funny!!


lol @ your post


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

> Thats because you've come onto this Site to look for admiration by shamelessly promoting yourself in front of people who admire the likes of Mr Olympia and Eddie Hall et el.
> 
> You, on the other hand look like a white Mo Farrah !........ And It took you 7 years at achieve. What is it you're most impressed with yourself about? You achieved in 7 years, what it took me 3 to do, by which point I was 17 and I didn't promote myself like some kind of wanna be icon.
> 
> ...


not that i agree with anything he has said but what the f**k has the weight on his bar got to do with anything? You could reach those lifts and still look like s**t compared to someone who only lifts half of that....

If you are looking for the power lifting section its on the main page somewhere.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> My 2p is that in general people don't like when individuals parade their accomplishments or self worth, particularly from the outset. It would be like coming to a party where you are welcome but don't know anyone and shouting about how awesome you (think you) are. Being humble is an attractive quality and appreciated more than being crass.
> 
> Op made obvious improvements but it would have been wiser to ease himself in than going gung ho with the look at me self praise. There is a way and means to do things....


Couldn't agree more. Not intending to argue etc. but when I read the first post of the thread, I personally didn't find what you described... maybe it's just me!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There are allegedly 'ways to do things' but perhaps the Op hasn't read the book.

The word 'insane' is maybe a bit of an exaggeration, maybe.

He's only using one of the many words, frequently seen associated with bbing.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Nor I! Its just when your username is God or some derivative of it and your first posts to a forum comes across as advertising yourself I start to feel no sympathy for the slagging he's getting :lol:
> 
> In fairness he handled it well in the beginning, started getting too big for his boots in the middle and is coming across a bit better towards the end again... People on here are always going to pi$$ take, its the British way and a bit of banter! If OP sticks around and gets more involved he'll get less heat I expect and probably liked. Its like an American fraternity in here Fresh meat gets hazed a little before acceptance :bounce:


This.

Kristina seems to believe I care a jot about anything anyone does on this forum, its just banter and fun for me, guy has started rolling with the punches now and Im pretty sure he will be around a while, he may even be prepared to share some diet and training advice along with his vids which up to now he hasnt.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Oh gosh, if anything I didn't take it seriously at all, in fact quite the opposite. *Found it funny how some of the guys on this thread have got so passionate and heated up about someone's post.*
> 
> I'd say it's totally hypocritical for some of you to be on a BB forum where most of us aim to breed positivity and encouragement for people's goals or achievements REGARDLESS of their body type/shape or WHERE they are in their progress... and especially when an individual clearly has awesome work ethic and the drive to make change...
> 
> Too much cliquey nonsense - but OP owned your @ss and handed it to you on a plate along with your ladle... that was funny!!


Are you sure thats what happened?

All I see is a few guys ripping him for laughs.

and as for owning my ass, great, he can strike a line on his "people owned" sheet by his PC.

I always ask for pics of anonymous people, some post one some dont, I havent got a record of the averages.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Tbf the guys done an amazing job!

i once knew someone with anorexia too, poor girl.. They used to call her Anna..


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> Are you sure thats what happened?
> 
> All I see is a few guys ripping him for laughs.
> 
> ...


Ohhh don't worry banzi I know I know... it's all good fun. I know you're the selfie police; you do the job for the rest of us haha...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Kristina said:


> *Ohhh don't worry banzi I know I know... it's all good fun*. I know you're the selfie police; you do the job for the rest of us haha...


Yet your earlier posts indicated differently.

Cheers chuck.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Worst actorrs in history? I beg your pardon!
> 
> Best sentence iin hollywood waaaaay better thaan "Ill be back" was beautifully performed by the russian IVAN DRAGO when he is about to fight the italian stallion.
> 
> BesT móvie scene ever by STEVEN SEGAL when he was looking for Tony lupo...he was a fkin legend.


  you really need to watch some more movies!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> you really need to watch some more movies!


Im about to see starship trooppers 3, any good you reckon?

I bet it must be a "must watch film"


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Im about to see starship trooppers 3, any good you reckon?
> 
> I bet it must be a "must watch film"


ha ha! actually its quite an entertaining film!

im a big fan of the asylum movies with casper van deen in them. they are (intentionally) so bad they are excellent!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Im about to see starship trooppers 3, any good you reckon?
> 
> I bet it must be a "must watch film"


First starship troopers, was so blatantly racist with references to the middle east, the ARACHNIDS morphed into IRAQNIDS during the film


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> Kristina seems to believe I care a jot about anything anyone does on this forum


You were pretty upset when I had a dig at your missus' photo.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> You were pretty upset when I had a dig at your missus' photo.


Thought he was gay.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

banzi said:


> Yet your earlier posts indicated differently.
> 
> Cheers chuck.


... I'm allowed to have my fun too!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> ... I'm allowed to have my fun too!!!


I think 'Fun' is a unknown concept to him.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Really, care to link me to where I got upset?



latblaster said:


> Wished he was gay.


fixed


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

vlb said:


> not that i agree with anything he has said but what the f**k has the weight on his bar got to do with anything? You could reach those lifts and still look like s**t compared to someone who only lifts half of that....
> 
> If you are looking for the power lifting section its on the main page somewhere.


I need to explain?

ok, here goes....

He's posted here to try and impress. He hasn't impressed me, but I've given him some idea of what would. Others may have other bench-marks.

Those weights have nothing to do with power lifting, they could be reached and not look s**t.


----------



## Nerdzilla Squad (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> First starship troopers, was so blatantly racist with references to the middle east, the ARACHNIDS morphed into IRAQNIDS during the film


It was actually a satire against American foreign policy, at the end he is dressed in a nazi unifrom. The guy who did the film has far left views and wanted to do a critique on the propaganda of the state.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> It was actually a satire against American foreign policy, at the end he is dressed in a nazi unifrom. The guy who did the film has far left views and wanted to do a critique on the propaganda of the state.


Hmmm, sometimes people on here are a little slow, see only what they want . Having said that, your other post about Hamas/Israel certainly made me think a bit more . Are you in the us, as you post at different times? I'm in Thailand, just waiting for breakfast.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

> I need to explain?
> 
> ok, here goes....
> 
> ...


fair play mate


----------

